# 2008 jamis komodo 1.0



## iknowhy222 (Mar 4, 2008)

ok, heres my deal. im 26 years old, and all my friends still ride bmx bikes. i want somthing a little bit bigger with gears. i weigh about 275 and im 5 foot ten inches. if i am getting a good deal on this bike is it worth it? i found one brand new for under 500. is it a good bike for pedaling around philly, maybe a little street riding? will my fatt ass break it? should i hold out until i can afford somthing else? is this bike for young kids? 
plese get back to me asap. i dont want to loose out on this deal. thanks


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

List price is around 575, so getting for under 500 is an alright deal. 

Personally, I would go used or buy a Steelhead. Hey, I've got one for sale!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That bike will be just fine for you.


----------



## iknowhy222 (Mar 4, 2008)

i can get the bike for $470.
what about frame size? the one online is 16.5. is that too small?


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

iknowhy222 said:


> i can get the bike for $470.
> what about frame size? the one online is 16.5. is that too small?


For that price and just toyin around Philly I dont see why it wouldnt work, its not a bad bike. At 5' 10" Id say the 16.5 might work out for you. Any chance you can test ride one before buying then that might be a good idea. Good luck


----------



## iknowhy222 (Mar 4, 2008)

BWVDubya said:


> For that price and just toyin around Philly I dont see why it wouldnt work, its not a bad bike. At 5' 10" Id say the 16.5 might work out for you. Any chance you can test ride one before buying then that might be a good idea. Good luck


i can seem to find any dealers around here. any if i do, ill feel like an ******* to just try it out for size then order from somwhere else.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

iknowhy222 said:


> i can seem to find any dealers around here. any if i do, ill feel like an ******* to just try it out for size then order from somwhere else.


Well if its any constellation, Im 6'2" and my DJ bike is a small which according to Haro has these dimensions and it fits me. So looking at the geometry Id say you might be fine with a Med
Size Sm 
Head Angle 69 
Seat Angle 71 
Top Tube 22.4 570.2 
Seat Tube
(To Top ) 17.5 444.5 
Chain Stay 16.7 425 
BB Height 12.6 320 
Wheel Base 41.3  1049.6 
Stand Over 27.8 706.1 
Weight 8.2 - 33.7

Jamis Komodo 
MODEL KOMODO 1.0
SIZE M/16.5"
CENTER of BB to TOP of TT 14.09/358
EFFECTIVE TT LENGTH 23.50/597
HT ANGLE 68°
ST ANGLE 71.5°
CHAINSTAY 16.73/425
WHEELBASE 42.79/1087
FORK RAKE 1.50/38
BB HEIGHT 12.40/315
HEADTUBE 5.12/130
STANDOVER 27.44/697


----------



## jacob (Apr 3, 2008)

i have a chance to buy a 2007 haro zero one and i could also get a jamis komodo for 600 wat should i buy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The Jamis is more of an all-mountain/light freeride bike, whereas the haro is more street oriented, it all depends on what you plan to do with it Jacob.


----------



## pacoverde (Nov 13, 2008)

BWVDubya said:


> Well if its any constellation, Im 6'2" and my DJ bike is a small which according to Haro has these dimensions and it fits me. So looking at the geometry Id say you might be fine with a Med
> Size Sm
> Head Angle 69
> Seat Angle 71
> ...


a costellation is an arrangement of stars u meant consolation:thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

pacoverde said:


> a costellation is an arrangement of stars u meant consolation:thumbsup:


Constellation is an arrangement of stars, a costellation doesn't exist


----------

